# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  SELG Fusion Box V2 firmware update and drivers

## mohamed73

Hi, 
There are some incompatibilities for old PC and Win XP for SELG Fusion Box V2.
This are solved with firmware update 00.24. 
Here is link of SELG Fusion Box Control Center for SELG FusionBox V2:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
What is new and what this software can do for your SELG Fusion Box V2:
- Read SELG FusionBox V2 Informations
- Update SELG FusionBox V2 firmware to version 00.24
- Set SELG FusionBox V2 in Normal Mode (SonyEricsson)
- Set SELG FusionBox V2 in Forced LG Mode 
Here is link of driver installer for SELG Fusion Box V2:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Any comments welcome. 
BR,
Manole 
PS: 
Fusion Box V1 is not our box and this can not have any support from our team.
If you have Fusion Box V1, sorry, you can not update.

----------


## husamsasoke

احسن عملاشكرا

----------

